# Separate Threads



## Dove (Feb 13, 2006)

I liked it better when Off Topic and Jokes and games were a separate thread. 
What do you think?
Marge~Dove


----------



## pdswife (Feb 13, 2006)

I don't mind either way... It all works.


----------



## Piccolina (Feb 13, 2006)

Personally I like it this way, it cuts down on having to flip back from one to the other. But I do totally see your point Dove - I'm interested to know how others feel on this subject too.


----------



## amber (Feb 14, 2006)

I agree with Dove, I prefer to have the two separated.


----------



## Chatwon (Feb 14, 2006)

amber said:
			
		

> I agree with Dove, I prefer to have the two separated.


Me too.    or is that three now?


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

I like it the way it is now, i can respond to everything with out loosing something in the flipping and flopping


----------



## Michelemarie (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm not sure I understand "separate threads", but if it is what I think it is, I think I agree with kimbaby - all in one. that's just my opinion, i don't know any other way but this way.


----------



## mish (Feb 22, 2006)

I much prefer it this way - as one catagory, since this is primarily a cooking forum.  Appreciate admin tightening up the chatter.  Would like to see another topic added in the food/recipe part of the forum.  I will suggest it in a separate post.  BTW, kudos on all the hard work the admin does in keeping the site organized.


----------

